# DQ alpha match and surrogacy



## claire1983 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi ladies, after 3 fresh and 2 frozen ICSI cycles my DH and I discovered that we have 100% DQ alpha match with associated raised NK cells. Even with immune treatment the chances of BFP were very slim so we are going down the surrogacy route   My auntie is going to be our host surrogate and we have just started down regulation!! my question is........ has anybody been down the surrogacy route and had success with 100% DQ alpha match? I cant seem to find anybody who has experience of this which is making me nervous about whether we should have considered egg or sperm donation   Although we always produce lots of good quality looking blastocysts we have never had a BFP which is making question whether they are even viable with life, regardless of the endometrium   What a stress this journey is!!


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Won't your Auntie have a similar DQ Alpha as you Have you had her tested? I think the carrier needs to be as different a DQ Alpha person as possible to you.  I think testing would be a good idea xx


----------

